
Show HN: RemoteHR – Compliance and Payroll for your remote workers - theo31
https://remotehr.co/
======
taxguy
I could not successfully sign up and the information on the site is very
limited. What exactly does your service do? It implies all tax compliance, but
I find that hard to believe. Perhaps you can confirm you comply with all the
payroll requirements of the jurisdictions you operate in?

A US company that employs an individual resident in Canada is required to: \-
Keep W-8 on file \- Register for a Canadian tax ID \- Keep a "shadow" payroll
system in Canada, and report monthly the payroll to the Canada Revenue Agency
\- Deduct Canada Pension Plan, Employment Insurance, and income taxes, and
remit to the Crown (1) \- Issue a T4 slip at the end of the Year (W-2
equivalent)

The above process is very different for a US company that employs an
individual resident in the UK or France.

There are other factors to consider: residency status, hypothetical tax and
equalization payments, and treaty relief comes to mind. I ask because, what we
would call "Global Mobility Services" consisting of cross-border taxation of
employees, is pretty much done in Excel because of the thousands of
permutations possible with the above factors and 190 odd countries of the
world.

(1) See Regulation 102 and Regulation 105 withholdings

~~~
theo31
There are other, more scalable ways to do this. Reach out to us if you want to
talk more :)

------
sparrish
How does this compare/contrast with Gusto? We use Gusto for all our remote
employees and it works very well.

~~~
theo31
Gusto works well for out-of-state employees. But it doesn't work for employees
outside of the U.S. :) RemoteHR does.

~~~
sparrish
I'm confused by your comment. We used Gusto for employees in Europe (NL and
UK). It worked fine.

~~~
franrimoldi
[https://support.gusto.com/account-setup-
maintenance/product-...](https://support.gusto.com/account-setup-
maintenance/product-plans-billing/unsupported-
companies/1066223371/International-employees-and-contractors.htm)

------
thetylerhayes
You misspelled Brazil ("Brezil").

~~~
theo31
My bad, it's because I'm French :D

